# Wordpress plugin/theme for formatting code



## balanga (Mar 10, 2019)

Does anyone know of a Wordpress plugin/theme for insetting/formatting code, similarly to code formatter on this forum?

I'm just getting started with Wordpress and don't really know my way around... And before anyone suggests watching a Youtube video, I'd say there are thousands of them around and I'm not sure what to look for. If anyone know of any useful ones, then please point them out.


----------

